# mosh bmx



## hotrod (Oct 30, 2022)

anyone know a good price to ask for this? it`s my son`s and he would like to sell it. I know very little about BMX




 bikes


----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 30, 2022)

Mosh are high end race bikes in the mid and late 90s. Value is probably going to depend on the year of his bike. The older for Mosh the higher the value.


----------



## JLF (Oct 31, 2022)

Mid School BMX bikes are coming of age and finding their value compared to Old School BMX, which is astronomical these days. Your Mosh is a nice and clean example, although lower end / entry level.  The crank is one give away, as well as the 'Main tubes chrome moly' decal. 
High end Mid School BMX were all cro-mo as it was in the 80's with the Old School era.  Even so, worthy of collecting and probably a few hundred bucks due to its good condition. 

Mosh is a division of Giant and was started in 1996. Smack dab in the Mid School era.  Check out bmxmuseum.com for a master class in all things BMX.


----------

